# Pando



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 23, 2007)

If you haven't checked out this program: Download and Share ... BIG | Pando

Very cool. The free service allows you to share very large files with friends easily. I have a server and I usually upload via FTP to send files but this allows computer to computer transfers if both ends have a broadband connection. It actually sends all the transfer details via e-mail to to other user and the Pando clients on each computer handle the transfer.

My friend has been using it to send me some VCD's of classic TV cartoons. Very neat.


----------

